# Helix 7 chirp di gps g2 update software and maps



## walleyechaser (Apr 13, 2004)

I have a Helix 7 chirp di gps g2 depth finder. Last week they send out an email saying there was an update to the system and maps. I downloaded the files and tried to updated my depth finder. 
Humminbird has since pulled the upgrade because it had problems.
I talked to humminbird today and they sent me a return ups label and said they would fix it for free. The unit is more than 2 years old but they took care of it under warranty.
If you have this unit don't upgrade it till humminbird fixes the upgrade.
Cudos to humminbird for taking care of the problem. The unit is now with ups and on it way to Humminbird. They said they would repair the unit and install the new upgrades.


----------



## walleyechaser (Apr 13, 2004)

Received my unit back and it it is up and running. No charge. They have not fixed the update for this unit so it is at version 2.110 and no upgrade to the maps but I have an operational unit with a 90 day warranty.


----------



## walleyechaser (Apr 13, 2004)

Since i received my hummingbird back from the manufacture and they flashed the unit it deleted my base map program. I have an old copy of maps thank goodness so I reinstalled the maps and they are now working. It was not available from hummingbird.


----------



## walleyechaser (Apr 13, 2004)

Humminbird has now released a new version of software and maps for this model. I installed it and it all workded. Once the the new version is installed you can't go back according to humminbird.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Glad it worked for ya so many horror stories of these updates and people wanting to back to old versions. I have Garmin and never did an update because of what I hear.


----------

